# [Wet Thumb Forum]-i need serious help!! please



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

someone hacked into my email account with hotmail and changed my password and test question. they also hacked my ebay account and ended all of my auctions. what do i do, and who can help me?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

they havn't stolen any money yet at least.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Well you will want to go and change all your online things that are associate with that email. I can give you a gmail account if you need one. You will want to do this ASAP. I mean any online site that has that hotmail account is at risk. Thne you will need to create a stronger password. Then see if you can call or contact hotmail to shut down that address.
jB


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

someone hacked in and ended all my auctions, then posted a harley davidson for sell.

ebay is back to normal now. hotmail is not a major concern cause i can just make a different one.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

just make sure you change any online site associated to your hotmail. Let me know if you need that gmail account.
jB


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ouch. That's not a comforting situation. Best of luck!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ebay is fixed, and my new email is

[email protected]


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

You really want to notify ebay about the fraud auction going on.....


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

oh, ebay ended the fraud auction with 4 days remaining. they also returned my account to me after i answered a few personal questions. i think that ebay's customer service was outstanding during the situation. i cannot say the same for hotmail. after calling every number they have listed, and after sending lots of emails, they still havn't returned my account to me. i lost tons of contact info, plus countless addresses and phone numbers.


----------

